

Canadian quarter found inside Macbook Pro - brserc
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1619591

======
eps
Looks like a post-production quick fix for some smaller hardware problem.
Perhaps even one applied in the store, since this is a Canadian quarter in a
Montreal-bought MBP and the linked video shows an American quarter in an US-
bought MBP.

